# Dancing With The Stars



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">...or am I the only one! I LOVE that show and couldn't wait for the new season!! I'm such a nerd! LOL It is the only show that I MUST watch, can't record it, I must see it live!! So who are your early pics? Who will win? Who is going to be the first to be eliminated? Will a woman finally win again after so long? Oh the drama! LOL

I would so love to take ballroom dance classes, but can't find anyone willing to take them with me. Guess that tells me I am a nerd! LOL

So of the guys on this forum, would you be willing to take ballroom dance classes if your wife, gf, or just a good girl friend asked you? I think I know the answer for Steve...my heart skips a beat but you already have a wife darn it...but am just wondering! LOL How about you Joe? Cary? Hercules Dad? Am I missing anyone? I haven't been on much lately so please forgive me if I left you out!

How about you ladies? Have you been able to get your hubby, bf, or a guy friend to take ballroom dance classes with you? And did you or he regret it? LOL Inquiring minds want to know!</span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the show too and would LOVE to take ballroom dancing, but like you, I can't find a willing partner. Hubby just loves when I ask him and he wouldn't DREAM of watching the show.

I still think it will be a guy that wins and the reason is simple. The really hard steps and flash are usually performed by the women and an amateur will never be able to look quite as good as a professional, and so I believe that the men will continue to dominate. That's just my opinion.

Who do you think will be the favorites?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am also a DWTS fan! Early picks?

I like Sabrina Bryan and Helio. I thought Albert Reed was a good performer but I really don't like his attitude. Marie Osmond was a surprise because she is very likable (more so than I would have thought!) 

I still like my Joey and Kym from last year though, they were a VERY early fave after the first show! 
How about you?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I watch! I like Marie too and didn't think I would.  
Do we all agree Wayne is gone? lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I watch! I like Marie too and didn't think I would.
> Do we all agree Wayne is gone? lol[/B]


I think he's the George Hamilton, Jerry springer, Billy Ray Cyrus of this season. He'll stick around for entertainment value alone. But for 65, he's doing a good job! I think that model Josie will be gone, although I actually didn't think she was that bad. The judges sure didn't like her!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep another fan here, I agree Wayne is a little long in the tooth and a bit stiff on the moves, but he may stick around for a while yet, who knows?
I thought the billionare guy did a great job considering he just had a hip replacement, he must have been in some pain.
I did like Jane Seymore, I thought she was very elegant, and the Spice girl did a good job too, I am not good on the names of all the dancers yet, there were a couple I liked, yes I liked Marie too surprisingly, we will see as the competition heats up though and how they all do on the different styles and dances. They all certainly came out with guns blazing for the first week that's for sure, great entertainment and a nice change from all the drama over summer and spring.
I did watch Boston Legal too last night and thoroughly enjoyed the first one of the season, I had a good laugh in places as always, that show is brilliant


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I love it and I love dancing. My main hobby is bellydancing and it is so much fun. I too would love to take ballroom dancing, let see how close is Indiana to Ohio....ha Only think I really focused on last night was the georgeous blue eyes on the cute model guy. He moved really well too. Can't wait to see what happens tonight.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omigod both my bf and I LOVE that show!! (hahah He would kill me if he saw that I posted that on the internet for everyone to see LOL!!!) I thought Wayne was the worse, but according to my mother, everyone will vote for him cuz he is Wayne Newton.. lol. I also think Josie will probably go home... I thought she did really good and looked beautiful!! AND I would love to someday take dancing lessons like that, because I'd KILL to have a body like those girls~!!!!!!!!! :smpullhair: HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN?!?!?!?!?! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I love the show too and would LOVE to take ballroom dancing, but like you, I can't find a willing partner. Hubby just loves when I ask him and he wouldn't DREAM of watching the show.
> 
> I still think it will be a guy that wins and the reason is simple. The really hard steps and flash are usually performed by the women and an amateur will never be able to look quite as good as a professional, and so I believe that the men will continue to dominate. That's just my opinion.
> 
> Who do you think will be the favorites?[/B]


I agree that the women usually perform the harder steps and that's why it's been tough for a woman to win! 

I thought that Sabrina was really good and also Floyd Mayweather. I really like Jennie Garth because I watch her on 90210, so I hope she can really get better! I also thought Mel B. was really good too! I didn't expect her to perform so well.

Who does everyone think will go tonight? I think Josie will go...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't think Josie was that bad. I hope she's not dumped over
Wayne. I'm sorry but he really didn't dance at all. Fan base or 
not I think he should go home. LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I haven't been able to watch it yet. No one's gone home yet, have they? I'm anxious to watch it and see CAMERON MATHISON from All My Children. How is he doing? (I'm a HUGE All My Children fan!)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I did watch Boston Legal too last night and thoroughly enjoyed the first one of the season, I had a good laugh in places as always, that show is brilliant  [/B]


I should watch DWTS this year since I like some of the competitors. Mostly I am writing to agree with the statement about Boston Legal - best show on TV.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Well personally I think Wayne was the weakest last night but I'm sure he has a huge fan base that will keep him in the running for a while. I loved Sabrina. I think it may be between her and the race car driver, what's his name? But only if Sabrina can overcome the Hip Hop movements. I was really surprised that the boxer did not do as well as everyone thought he would. But then again he did have a bit of an attitude. Course I can't really blame him. I would have an attitude too if I had his partner. I do NOT like her at all. She is one first class b*$%h, and I RARELY swear. LOL I hated the little temper tantrums she threw with Mario 2 seasons ago, and he would go all "I'm sorry baby, it's going to be ok". Who is the professional here? And last season! Poor Billy Ray!! He was so bad but he tried so hard. And she did not do one thing to make him feel better. She did things that made him feel worse. I really was hoping she would not be on this season. Well, guess I didn't hold in my true feelings about her! LOL Marie Osmand really surprised me too. I really did like her and didn't expect to. But after the 1st dance, I would have to rate Wayne as the weakest, followed by Josie and then Marie. (I do have to admit that it was the clip of Josie during the training that was the most enjoyable though. I loved it when he said she is "deceptively unfit"! LOL Geeze I'm catty tonight! LOL)

I'm in agreement as to why the men have won more than the women, but the women looked so good Monday night. Maybe we will have a woman win this season.</span>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the show as well! I do however wish they'd get rid of the "fan-voting"... I just don't think it's fair. I'd like to see maybe 5 judges and no 'popular' vote. I think they all work very hard and its a dancing compitition and think the judging should be based on solely performance not how many fans anyone has out there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't watch the dance show, but I had to chime in and agree with Janet and Susan. Best show on TV with one exception - it's still baseball season...GO YANKS!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Josie is gone...I figured she would be the first one. Can't wait for next week! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Josie is gone...I figured she would be the first one. Can't wait for next week! :aktion033:[/B]


EEK! I shouldn't have looked at this thread during a commerical, it's still on in the pacific time zone (8:30)

I don't think she was the worst one, i think she got robbed.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443579
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Yeah, I agree. It was because of the fan base that Wayne has. But I had a feeling she would be the 1st to go. But really, it was the BEST first dance for everyone ever. They would have blown past contestants out of the water for the 1st dance. I have a love/hate relationship with the fan vote. Does make for interesting t.v.

Gotta love the judges!! The expression on their faces when Josie was asked if there was ANYTHING she wanted to say to them before she went was hysterical!

Best line of the night..."I want to go skinny dipping in his eyes"! I'm going to have to remember that one if I ever want to use a pick up line! LOL</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443604
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


Crystal that line cracked me up too :HistericalSmiley: 
What annoys me the most is that the fans vote for someone they like rather than looking at the talent on the night, that to me is wrong, I mean Wayne was woefull in my eyes as a ballroom dancer yet he lives to compete another time, he better improve next week, and if not and he survives because of his fan base that sux in my opinion, the fans need to be fair in their votes and look at everyone's effort not just him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I guess female models aren't fairing well on DWTS. Paulina Poriskova was the first to get booted last season and I felt really bad for her since she was sooo out of her element and you could tell. I'm kind of glad Cheryl has Wayne, she finally has a partner who has no hopes of winning, LOL. I didn't like Ian last season but he had the potnetial to do very well. Wayne is not going to improve. At all. 

Anyone watch So You Think You Can Dance? I really liked the girl who won that one! And she'd only been dancing for a few years.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Ok, so who watched last night? I have to admit...Marie Osmand is completely charming me! You go girl!! Still loved Sabrina and Helio. Actually I really like all of them. I really don't want to see any of them go. Well, except maybe Wayne. But I'm afraid the millionaire maybe the one to see the red light tonight since I think Wayne's fan base will keep him safe another week or two.

Wasn't Jennie too cute during the practice clips being all befuddled about the closeness and age of her partner? LOL I really think she hurt herself last night when she fell. It looked like she was in pain (when they showed her face at the very end) and that there were tears in her eyes.

Speaking of what shows in peoples faces...did anyone think about what was showing on Cheryl's? Maybe it is just me, but it looked as if she wasn't having fun with this season at all.</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sort of was and wasn't watching last night, but I did see Wayne and his score, if he gets back through his fan base that is wrong to me, not fair on the ones who are better really. I think the judges were more like their old critical selves last night from what I was hearing, but as I said I really wasn't watching, I was busy but had it on and was popping in and out, but still could hear what was happening.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the show and can't wait for it to be on each week. Sometimes I go back and watch it again on ABC's website. You can see the entire show and very few commercials. Ok so Im a DWTS addict I admit. But I love dancing and this is the first reality type show that has appealed to me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I watched but this may be the last time if they don't let Wayne go.
If it's not a dance contest, what's the point? 
I hope Jennie's recovered. It really did look like she was hurt.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I watched. Julianne & Helio are my favorites to win. I think Wayne should go, he is the worse dancer & out of his league.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jualianne and Helio are already better than a lot of contestants are at the end of the competition. A couple of those that I think should go probably won't because of their fan base. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Well wasn't last night frustrating. I knew Wayne would not go yet, even though he needs to. I honestly thought the millionaire (Mark?) would go next. But I didn't see the model going yet. My darlin' baby boy Jett asked to go out near the beginning so I missed why Jane wasn't there, but I think I heard she was going to continue. What happened? Did whatever happen automatically make her safe?</span>


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I heard that Jane's mother passed away Tuesday morning. From what I read she had a stroke earlier in the year. I love Jane, such an elegant, classy woman.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is sad for Jane, I agree she is very elegant and I loved her from the start.
I think Wayne should go, to me it's totally unfair that's if this is indeed a competition he is way out classed, and should have gone last week in my opinion, I guess his fan base will keep him there and some other who is better will go, that sux big time. I feel they will keep him there just for the ratings, if he survives another week I won't be watchign again till he is gone :smpullhair:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

It must be a "perceived" fan base for Wayne Newton unless we are the only below 90 crowd that watches the show. Time for him to go! On a side note, I'm going to see Queen Latifah in concert Saturday. I have really enjoyed her last couple of non rap cds.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I cannot believe that many people voted for Wayne to keep him going.
Why????? LOL Can you tell I'm upset!?!?!? 
Queen Latifah was great last night. That should be a wonderful concert,
Deb.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Wayne is a very nice man and a great entertainer in his own venue.... but a dancer he is not. It is painfully embarrasing, in fact, to watch him. This just backs up my earlier feelings.. this is a dance contest... they all work very hard and they should be judged fairly on their performance on the dance floor. I go back to saying I'd like to see 5 judges and no 'popularity' contest.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> It must be a "perceived" fan base for Wayne Newton unless we are the only below 90 crowd that watches the show. Time for him to go! On a side note, I'm going to see Queen Latifah in concert Saturday. I have really enjoyed her last couple of non rap cds.[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Have a great time at the concert!! I really enjoyed her the other night too. I love that style of music. Can't say I'm into the rap, so I was pleasantly surprised when she performed. I may have to pick up her new cd.</span>


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Ok, I think I can enjoy the show again...Wayne is gone! LOL</span>


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh good, he's gone? I didn't finish watching it last night so I didn't see who went home. He didn't even have the little charming tricks that Jerry Springer, George Hamilton, John Ratzenburg had, he was just... painful to watch.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Ok, I think I can enjoy the show again...Wayne is gone! LOL</span>[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Thank Goodness! I was so happy to see him go!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

me too. I was an Alex Reed fan and was so disappointed that he was sent home and Wayne and the boxer guy still hanging around. Now I don't have a favorite just find it amazing that there is so much talent on this year compared to years before. Im sure it is going to get interesting in the next few weeks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like Sabrina, she's fun to watch.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">So...any guesses who will be eliminated tonight? I have to say, I really like all the people that are still on. I really hate to see any of them go. I'm going to guess either Mark Cuban (?) the millionaire or the boxer. The level these people are dancing at now, I can't wait to see what they come up with when they can start to add lifts! Did anyone see last week about the music selection? I think I heard that the music is chosen for them. Is that right? I can't even imagine having to choreograph a dance to music that you may not like or doesn't fit with your partners personality. Looks like the girls are in pretty good shape so far. Maybe this will be the year a woman will take back the trophy.</span>


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I think the boxer will go....he is not as good as everyone else!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> I think the boxer will go....he is not as good as everyone else![/B]


I think so too Krystal. but who knows how the viewers will vote.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think Marc Cuban will go...we will see.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">My heart almost stopped when Mel B. was in the bottom 2! It really should have been Mark Cuban & the boxer in the bottom 2. I'm so glad the boxer was eliminated instead of Mel B! I have to say, I really think Sabrina will most likely win. That is unless she has peaked and the others haven't. But I'm really surprised at how much I'm rooting for Marie Osmand.</span>


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

just had to bump up this thread...

Marie Osmand in the finals??? OMG! 

Not that I think Jenny is all that great but I think it should have been mel B, Helio and Sabrina in the top three.

And I was looking forward to Michael Flatley's routine during the results show but all he did was recycle an old routine From Lord of the Dance/Feet of Flames, the only thing different was new costumes (probably because he can't fit into his tight leather pants anymore) I was VERY disappointed!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> just had to bump up this thread...
> 
> Marie Osmand in the finals??? OMG!
> 
> ...


I watched it too this week and I agree with you on all accounts, and Michael Flatley really wasn't all that great. 
My personal opinion is Marie has won the hearts of all the fans, it's only their votes that saved her this time, don't get me wrong I like her too but Jenny was better and did get the judges higher vote. Actually I would have hated to have been the one to tell any of them they had to go, they are all very good I think


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Yaaaay!! I'm not the only one still watching! I truly felt that it should have been Mel B., Sabrina, and Helio in the finals as well. But I so liked everyone this season, I didn't want to see anyone go. Marie has charmed me, but Jennie is the better dancer. But being a woman in her 40's...it is nice to see a woman in my age bracket get so far! LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Oh Yaaaay!! I'm not the only one still watching! I truly felt that it should have been Mel B., Sabrina, and Helio in the finals as well. But I so liked everyone this season, I didn't want to see anyone go. Marie has charmed me, but Jennie is the better dancer. But being a woman in her 40's...it is nice to see a woman in my age bracket get so far! LOL[/B]


Crystal I have to admit I don't watch it every week, but will be following the finals because they are all great and I think next week is going to be very entertaining. I agree Marie is doing wonderfully for a lady of her age to keep up the way she does especially with 8 children to look after, I admire her tenacity, but the others are really good and it's going to be very difficult to separate them and pick a winner


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've followed it faithfully and somehow believe that Marie Osmond is going to end up winning -- not because she's the best dancer by any means, but because she's still so popular.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I've followed it faithfully and somehow believe that Marie Osmond is going to end up winning -- not because she's the best dancer by any means, but because she's still so popular.[/B]


I am not so sure she will win outright but her maturity and bubbly personality is what's winning the fans I feel, also perhaps a little sympathy for her recent sad loss of her father and that she was able to come out and perform incredibly well would have won her many votes, including mine. I think that in itself showed her strength of character  
All that said I feel perhaps Helio ( is he the race driver) has so much pizzass, I do enjoy watching him perform, he is a natural entertainer. I also like both the other girls, it's going to be very tough to send anyone home next week, unless one of them put in a bad night.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I too am an addict. But this is the first season I've watched, and I watched because I used to work for Wayne Newton - who incidentally has several maltese!!!!
Now I'm so hooked I can't wait for the final. I hope Mel B wins. I'm a bit partial being a Brit myself!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, so am I the only one in disagreement with the judges? I loved Mel B.'s freestyle and felt technically hers was the strongest. I honestly thought Helio was not up to "par" on his. So what did I miss?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Ok, so am I the only one in disagreement with the judges? I loved Mel B.'s freestyle and felt technically hers was the strongest. I honestly thought Helio was not up to "par" on his. So what did I miss?[/B]


I thought Mel B's freestyle was just okay. I must say...I love that song! I thought Helio and Julieanne were better. I hope they win. I thought Marie wasn't very good at all. I just don't think the finals were that great this year.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that instead of picking the dances they were the weakest at for the dancers to re-perform at the finals, they should have been asked to perform the dances they were best at. I think that would have made for a better show. I think that Mel and Max should win. I think that Helio i great, but I think that Mel is better. I like Marie, too, but her dancing isn't the best. My husband says that if Marie wins he'll never watch another season of dancing again...lol!!

Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475269
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically Marie used the concept of "being a doll" to cover up her technial weaknesses. She had the perfect excuse not to really dance. LOL Good idea in theory...but disappointing on stage.

I agree, I was disappointed in the finals too. I wonder what Sabrina would have brought to the table?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475304
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...it would have been interesting if Sabrina was still there. I tried to call and vote tonight, but couldn't get thru. I will be happy if Mel or Helio win. If Marie wins....I will NOT be happy...LOL.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Marie has got to go. She is not a dancer, at least not on a professional level. She has done extremely well considering her age and lack of dancing background. I think it will be Mel. I need to get on that show. Did you notice how much better the women's bodies were after a few weeks of training. Marie must have lose 20 pounds and the other girls really firmed up.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I need to get on that show. Did you notice how much better the women's bodies were after a few weeks of training. Marie must have lose 20 pounds and the other girls really firmed up.[/B]


I'm with you! They dance 6-8 hours a day! I want to look like Julieanne. Her body is perfect!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am not a fan, but I watched tonight. I am a Marie supporter. Do I think she is the best dancer - Nope. But I hope she wins. The reason is fairly simple....when you have the audience vote, you are making it a popularity contest. So I hope Marie wins. I have been frustrated every year with American Idol because some great singer gets voted off too early......Melinda Doolittle, Chris Daughtry, etc. This is all part of it......if you allow the audience to vote then be prepared for it to be a popularity contest. If Mel B wins I won't be disappointed. She is a good dancer.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475318
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see a split screen of the before and afters...especially Marie. She has really lost weight!! I think dancers have the most beautiful bodies.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I was disappointed in tonite's show. I didn't think any of the dances were all that fantastic but based on everything from day one I feel that Mel should win. It is very doubtful Marie will win. The final two get to dance one last dance and then the judges get to vote again and have that combined with the audience and tip the scales in favor of who they want to win.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I thought that Marie's freestyle suited her weaknesses perfectly because she was supposed to not be sharp and precise, and it just made even more obvious just how 'bad' she is. I like Marie more now than I did before the show but her jokes and being a smartass are getting a bit old. 

I voted tonight for the first time and voted twice for Mel and one for Helio, I really don't care which one of those two wins, I just don't want Marie to win because she isn't the best dancer. I think that Helio's jive was better than the judges scored him for, especially since they just gave Marie a 'pass' because her performance was good, but her dancing was bad. Will be interesting to see who really wins tomorrow night!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I thought that Marie's freestyle suited her weaknesses perfectly because she was supposed to not be sharp and precise, and it just made even more obvious just how 'bad' she is. I like Marie more now than I did before the show but her jokes and being a smartass are getting a bit old. 

I voted tonight for the first time and voted twice for Mel and one for Helio, I really don't care which one of those two wins, I just don't want Marie to win because she isn't the best dancer. I think that Helio's jive was better than the judges scored him for, especially since they just gave Marie a 'pass' because her performance was good, but her dancing was bad. Will be interesting to see who really wins tomorrow night!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I like Marie more now than I did before the show but her jokes and being a smartass are getting a bit old.[/B]


LOL...I was thinkng the same thing! Marie has really charmed me through this whole season and personally I have loved seeing a woman in her 40's do so well. But the past couple of shows she seemed to be rather "loud", trying too hard maybe to make up for in personality what she lacks in skill? I really do like her because of this show...however she did get on my nerves last night too! LOL


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Finally, Mary's gone. Let see who wins. I'm for Helio!
I'll be very disappointed, if it's not him. I think he's the best. And I wish Sabrina was in final.
I'm not sure, I'm going to wach the next season. Too much disappointment. Judges weren't fair too many times.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Finally, Mary's gone. Let see who wins. I'm for Helio!
> I'll be very disappointed, if it's not him. I think he's the best. And I wish Sabrina was in final.
> I'm not sure, I'm going to wach the next season. Too much disappointment. Judges weren't fair too many times.[/B]



Eh? What's this?

I'm in the pacific time zone so Dancing with the Stars isn't on for another hour :new_shocked:


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't mean to tell the secret early to spoil your excitement.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so excited about the winner!!!  I will keep it to myself b/c of the west coast people.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

OK so it's almost over on the west coast...can we discuss the winner yet? 

I'm so very happy it wasn't Marie. And honestly, I like Helio and Mel B. both so very much that I'll be fine with whoever wins...but it's time for a girl to win again! And as much as I like Helio, Mel B. was consistently stronger the entire competition. Wow, I almost cried when Sabrina danced and saw everyone's reaction. She was the one I really wanted to win from the very beginning.

Loved the finale!!! There was a lot of funny stuff happening!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I'm so excited about the winner!!!  I will keep it to myself b/c of the west coast people.[/B]


Really Julie? For some reason I thought you and I were wanting the same person to win.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hehe, go ahead and discuss the show! I just need to stop checking this thread because I kinda do want to be spoiled, LOL!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Again, not a fan and haven't watched all season. I enjoyed the finale tonight. Somehow I think it is kind of fitting that the winner isn't an entertainer and really did come a very long way. Not to say that the others didn't come a long way too......but the accomplishment for a non-entertainer is pretty amazing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I really enjoyed the Final Show last night. I thought both were deserving but was happy with the outcome. I'm curious to see what this other show is going to be like.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Again, not a fan and haven't watched all season. I enjoyed the finale tonight. Somehow I think it is kind of fitting that the winner isn't an entertainer and really did come a very long way. Not to say that the others didn't come a long way too......but the accomplishment for a non-entertainer is pretty amazing.[/B]


Susan I agree with you, I loved Helio all the way through, he is a natural entertainer though, he has such a lovable personality and yes his performances were amazing for a racing driver who had never danced ballroom. When they announced the winner I lept off my chair and cheered I was so happy for him.

I felt for Mel too because she was great throughout the entire competition, it's a real shame there couldn't be two winners because I found it very difficult to divide the two, they were both fabulous.

I thoroughly enjoyed the finale, it was great to see all the couples return and do a dance, it was wonderful entertainment I thought, and I love Celine Dion too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I thoroughly enjoyed the finale, it was great to see all the couples return and do a dance, it was wonderful entertainment I thought, and I love Celine Dion too.[/B]


I loved seeing all the couples dance again too! Did anyone else notice that the 2 people who didn't dance were IMO the worst dancers. LOL Really didn't care for the boxer...I guess it was his attitude and the fact that I don't believe he really tried.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Again, not a fan and haven't watched all season. I enjoyed the finale tonight. Somehow I think it is kind of fitting that the winner isn't an entertainer and really did come a very long way. Not to say that the others didn't come a long way too......but the accomplishment for a non-entertainer is pretty amazing.[/B]


Susan, I agree with you 100%. The show kind of turned me off this year because there were too many pros/entertainers on it. I honestly didn't think it was fair that Sabrina or Mel were competing because they are dancers, just not ballroom dancers. I was thrilled to see a non-entertainer win.

American Idol has lost it's appeal for me for the same reason. Too many pros on there now, too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475948
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I noticed that but he did say something about a sore ankle or recovering from an injury, plus he had a fight next week and he didn't want to risk reinjuring it, at least that was his excuse..lol
I am sure going to miss that show now it's over for the season


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> hehe, go ahead and discuss the show! I just need to stop checking this thread because I kinda do want to be spoiled, LOL!!![/B]


I'm sorry Stacy. I wasn't thinking when I posted last night. What is it, like a 3 hour time difference? I just saw the comment about the show not starting for an hour and my mind just fixed on "one hour later". :blush: It was after I posted I realized my mistake and was unable to edit it. :smcry: My comment pretty much gave it away who won. Again I'm really sorry.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I was disappointed in the final result. Mel was more consistently up to the par the entire competion. Helio got ripped on for his footwork many a time. The show is just a popularity contest unfortunately. While I like Helio's personality, Mel was the best dancer left.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475891
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, don't even apologize! All I have to do is not check the thread but the reality is, I did want to knwo who won ahead of time, LOL! I was jsut glad to know that I didn't have to worry about Marie being the final two. 

Floyd is an *ss, in my opinion. A lot of the stars, I like them a lot more because of the show. Mel B and Marie are good examples of that but Floyd did not portray himself likeable at ALL. 

It is nice to see a non entertainer/non athelete win the competition, although I would have liked to see Mel B win also. Race car driving isn't in the same 'league' athlete wise as speed skating, so he really did start from scratch! And I like Juliane also. She'll probably get the Wayne Newton of next year though, LOL


----------

